# 8, 7 - 8 week old kittens needing homes.



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Just had 8, 7 - 8 week old kittens in and 11 
more to follow in around 4 weeks time.
They will be needing homes soon and are
all sorts of colours eg.... tabby, torti, torti tabby,
ginger, grey tabby, black.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Where about are you? I know a friend of mine who lives in Liverpool is after one x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

malibu said:


> Where about are you? I know a friend of mine who lives in Liverpool is after one x


Were in Derby hunni, so probably too far.


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

I have checked homes in Devon but again, too far really.....

Have you tried RACR> They are Nottingham.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cat Detective said:


> I have checked homes in Devon but again, too far really.....
> 
> Have you tried RACR> They are Nottingham.


Hi, Was that message for me or the other lady??
If it was for me then i actually run my own private cat
rescue The-Kats-Whiskers-Welcome Page and these kittens are up for adoption.
But thank you anyway.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Some of these kittens are now ready to go to
their new homes. They have been socialized
and love coming for a cuddle and to play.
There are all-sorts of colours and more to come tomorrow.
If you are interested or know anyone that is
then please contact us at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------

